# ISO-Designer vereint Komfort und Leistung



## whatisnesps (14 Oktober 2009)

Die Jetter AG hat den ISO-Designer in der Version 3.0 vorgestellt. Eine Designumgebung, mit der ISO 11783-konforme Masken erstellt werden können. Das Tool basiert auf der Visualisierungs- und SCADA-Software JetViewSoft, die im industriellen Bereich seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich eingesetzt wird. Deshalb sind die Features des ISO-Designers einzigartig ausgereift.
ISO 11783-konforme Masken werden bei Nutzfahrzeugen im Bereich der Landwirtschaft, Forstwirtschaft und in Kommunalfahrzeugen eingesetzt. Die Masken lassen sich mit dem ISO-Designer gestalten und als IOP-Dateien abspeichern.
Wurden IOP-Dateien bereits mit anderen Tools erstellt, dann lassen sich diese in den ISO-Designer einlesen und weiter bearbeiten. Das Tool ermöglicht auch den Import von DXF-Dateien. Objekte lassen sich aus einer Bibliothek per Drag and Drop in die Masken ziehen. Funktionen zum einfachen Arrangieren grafischer Elemente wie Ausrichten, Drehen, Spiegeln oder Editieren von komplexen geometrischen Objekten (z.B. Polygonen) erleichtern die tägliche Arbeit. 
Der ISO-Designer unterstützt Mehrsprachigkeit in großem Umfang. Unter der Adresse www.iso-designer.de sind alle Informationen rund um die Software verfügbar.


----------

